# [OFF] Matériels supportés par Linux

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de changer de matos et je me rends compte qu'il n'y a aucun recensement du matériel supporté par linux . Faisons un Sticky Matériels Supportés .

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

MON MATÉRIEL

**Ma Tour

```

CM: ASROCK ALiveNF4G-DVI

PROC: Dual Core AMD 4600+

RAM: DDRII

CG: NVIDIA GeForce 6100 intégré

Carte Son: Terratec Aurion Universe

```

```
IRIA dry # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)

```

Voila.

----------

## kwenspc

Pour ça faudrait carrément un site web entier, comme pour les laptop http://www.linux-laptop.net/ ou les devices usb http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/

Je crains que ce soit pas le bon endroit, non?

----------

## nonas

http://hardware4linux.info/ (cf app-admin/hwreport)  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *nonas wrote:*   

> http://hardware4linux.info/ (cf app-admin/hwreport) 

 

Ah génial ça!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## VikingB

Ceci :

http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/

----------

## man in the hill

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je crains que ce soit pas le bon endroit, non?

 

Dèja le matos de tous ceux qui fréquente le forum serait déjà pas mal !

----------

## kwenspc

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Ceci :
> 
> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/

 

tsss pas bien de pas lire les posts précédents :p

----------

## gbetous

 *nonas wrote:*   

> http://hardware4linux.info/ (cf app-admin/hwreport) 

 

Excellent ce site !

Ca y est, j'ai fait mon hwreport...

----------

## VikingB

 *Quote:*   

> tsss pas bien de pas lire les posts précédents :p

 

Meeuu non, cela vient d'ici (*) : une liste inverse (qui présente les incompatibilités Linux ). Ceci dit il semble que certains matériels soient compatibles quand même quand je regarde un ou deux éléments de la liste:

(*)  http://leenooks.com/Last edited by VikingB on Thu Jun 05, 2008 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *nonas wrote:*   http://hardware4linux.info/ (cf app-admin/hwreport)  
> 
> Ah génial ça!  

 

tsss pas bien de pas lire les GMN  :Mr. Green: 

edit : pfffff dsl... t'ain toujours ce bug avec la balise GWN-GMN :/

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je ne connaissais pas non plus ce site, mais ça m'a l'air très bien, en plus django powered   :Razz: 

----------

